# Quickbooks Online = FAIL???



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, my first impression of QuickBooks Online is a big FAIL. I first had high hopes of being able to enter all data from my ipad2 when doing estimates on the road and being able to take advantage of those short, 1/2 time slots between estimates, while eating lunch, waiting for stuff to dry in the shop, etc to get a little work done instead of goofing off on PaintTalk.com. Well, the iPad (and any mobile device) interface is VERY limited.

The desktop version is not much better at first glance. The first thing that I noticed right off the bat is no estimates. Just launch right into invoices for customers. You cannot even pull up old estimates from the data import. Not cool.

So far, the only thing that may keep me playing around with it is to see if it is worthy of a bog review, but at first glance, it is not worth my time (maybe if it was Dec-Feb, but not right now).

Reporting for job costing is nonexistent. 

Very disappointed right now going from QB Premier 2010 to QB Online.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Well, my first impression of QuickBooks Online is a big FAIL. I first had high hopes of being able to enter all data from my ipad2 when doing estimates on the road and being able to take advantage of those short, 1/2 time slots between estimates, while eating lunch, waiting for stuff to dry in the shop, etc to get a little work done instead of goofing off on PaintTalk.com. * Well, the iPad (and any mobile device) interface is VERY limited.*


Have you tried it on a laptop or do you not carry one? I see you said the dt was better. One of the reasons I don't consider current tablets to be PC replacements. 

Good for presentations and sales tools, but they are very limited in what actual work they can do.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Laptop is better than tablet options, but still not up to my business needs. For a business with a few years or more of important records, such as employee time records, are gone. All estimates are gone as well. Invoices still there though. Most of the downsides I listed apply to the QB online through laptop. The tablet interface is so elementary that it really is worthless.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I think it can be generalized that online applications just are NOT as robust as their computer based counterparts.

Even a simple spreadsheet that I wanted to share with my son to keep track of finances between us was a big fail when we tried google's .

So now we use dropbox (thank you Miss Chris). The file exists on each computer and on Dropbox's server. When it gets changed on one of the computers, it automatically updates all . 

I now use it to store all sorts of files that I may work on from my desk top, lap top, or the living room box. 2 gig is free. And you can access dropbox with a mobile device. 

If you want to try it, just use *THIS LINK*  (and I will get a little extra free space)


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

If you have a laptop wouldn't that technically be mobile QB's?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I want it on something that starts faster, works better held in the hand, is reliable, light, good battery life. All things my iPad is and my tablet pc is not.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I want it on something that starts faster, works better held in the hand, is reliable, light, good battery life. All things my iPad is and my tablet pc is not.


Boy, have we all gotten spoiled by today's technology or what? 20 years ago, one would prolly be discussing the ease and convenience of mechanical pencils vs wood pencils.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I want it on something that starts faster, works better held in the hand, is reliable, light, good battery life. All things my iPad is and my tablet pc is not.


Yeah, and I would worry about employees personal info if it was stolen. SS #'s and such.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I want it on something that starts faster, works better held in the hand, is reliable, light, good battery life. All things my iPad is and my tablet pc is not.


You will have to wait for windows 8 then if you want something that isn't a toy in an iPad like form factor. 

If you wanted to install the developer preview of windows 8 on your tablet its open for all to download. 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/apps/br229516

Or you can ship it to me and I will install it for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

I love QB online.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

premierpainter said:


> I love QB online.


You are giving me hope. I may give out a bit more of a try, but the data loss and lack of some features is almost a deal breaker.


----------



## Scraper (Nov 22, 2009)

I hope I'm not changing the subject-does anyone use remote desktop? I am looking into that for when I get a tablet. Aren't you supposed to be able to pull up anything on your main pc with it? Pros/Cons.... Does it work? 
Eddi


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Scraper,

many times i use it within range of my own home network - like if I have my lappy out by the pool. XP on both machines. as with anything Windoze, it's a little tough setting it up, but it does work flawlessly. 

Not sure how it would work with a tablet, but with a full functioning and loaded lappy, it's just fine.


----------



## Scraper (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for your experience. Not talking about home networks though. I have that set up. A program like go to my pc.com that claims you can go to your home computer and work from any pc anywhere. 
I was wondering if you can do data entry and save it, or can you just pull up stuff and look at it???? I have heard you can use it with ipads and tablets. 
Something worth researching, just wanted to know if any one here has used it.
Eddi


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I use logmein for remote access. Easiest setup possible. Good for looking up stuff on a pc, a bit difficult to do alot of data entry.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I use Apple's Remote Desktop a lot at school to manage close to 100 computers and it works great. I have not installed the Ipad app for it yet though





I wonder how that work with QB?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The app works well it is really just hour well a tablet interface works for full data entry on a pc designed program. The other problem I'd my office computer often stops connecting to the internet for no reason.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I thought Micro$not's "Remote Desktop" worked over the internet also, not just within a home network.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

DeanV said:


> The app works well it is really just hour well a tablet interface works for full data entry on a pc designed program. The other problem I'd my office computer often stops connecting to the internet for no reason.


And if the data entry works as well as the spelling........


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

And that was android induced gibberish was made while chasing a 2 year old in a toy store in Shipshewana IN.


----------



## Scraper (Nov 22, 2009)

I wonder how that work with QB?
__________________
Chris 
That is the MILLION DOLLAR question


----------

